# Chicken introductions



## littlezo (Nov 4, 2012)

Boots the pekin saying hello to my baby araucanas, so far no bullying :0)


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

nice birds, are they still getting on okay ?


----------



## littlezo (Nov 4, 2012)

Not too bad, there's been a little pecking but it's mostly calm, fingers crossed :0)


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

good, ive heard it can cause problems so im pleased yours are gettin on.


----------



## littlezo (Nov 4, 2012)

The last one I had to do was quite traumatic but my bantams have a nice nature so fingers crossed it'll stay as calm as it is!!


----------

